# Shimano Flight Deck - compatible with XT Shifters SL-M760? YES IT WORKS!



## aa240sx (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm debating putting my old Shimano Flight Deck Computer on my new Bianchi SOK 29er. It uses these SL-M760 shifters with the 2 way release. The gear indicators are still on the bike.

I know that Shimano never made a sensor/bracket kits for these shifters. In fact, I'm pretty sure they don't even make the flight deck anymore, but in principal the sensor bracket system uses the internal mech of these gear indicators. So my question is, can I use the SM-6500M Sensor/Bracket kit which is meant for the ST-M952/750/570 & SL-M952/750/570 levers on these levers?

I think the fundamental question here is does the XT shifters SL-M750 and XT shifters SL-M760 use similar mechanisms to allow you to know what gear you're in?

thanks


----------



## aa240sx (Jun 28, 2008)

*YES - It can be done!*



aa240sx said:


> I'm debating putting my old Shimano Flight Deck Computer on my new Bianchi SOK 29er. It uses these SL-M760 shifters with the 2 way release. The gear indicators are still on the bike.
> 
> I know that Shimano never made a sensor/bracket kits for these shifters. In fact, I'm pretty sure they don't even make the flight deck anymore, but in principal the sensor bracket system uses the internal mech of these gear indicators. So my question is, can I use the SM-6500M Sensor/Bracket kit which is meant for the ST-M952/750/570 & SL-M952/750/570 levers on these levers?
> 
> ...


Well I decided to take matters into my own hands last night and dove right in. Using a Flight Deck Computer model SC-6502, I also got a mounting bracket made for the ST-M952-750/570 shifters. My specific model was a SL-M760 with the dual trigger.

Following the directions, I initially used the white (standard) plug as a the connection between the sensor and the gear indicator hole (gear indicator was removed). The cover for this sensor was the dark grey XTR version and not the silver one. Setting up was fairly straightforward and followed these steps

1 - mph/kph set
2 - wheel diameter set
3 - gear set
4 - number of chainrings set
5 - rapid std set
6 - clock set

Installation and setup was fine but there was a snag. The proper gear would not accurately display for the rear cassette. Front cassette was fine, but rear never showed accurate gear. Frustrated, I saw that there were two other plugs with the sensor kit (black and red).

Long story short - USE THE RED PLUG if you have an SL-M760. It works!!

note - I think the issue related to the flight deck reporting inaccurate rear cassette gears has to do with how the cover mounts to the shifter as well as the plug and it's ability to hold the sensor. I do think that because the SL-M760 is a dual trigger mech this may be causing the plug to slip thus causing the errors in gear reading. So, you may also have to play around with how the cover mounts too. Also, I have only pulled on the trigger to drop gears, rather than push on that trigger as I believe that could still cause the sensor plug to slip. We'll see...


----------

